# Hart County Bruiser (in more ways...)



## marknga (Dec 17, 2004)

Here is a buck that a good friend of my Dad's took last month. The lucky hunter, Nathan Bradley and his son were hunting in Hart county when they came upon this monster. Nathan shot him with his rifle and the deer went down, he then in his haste to see his trophy went up to the deer without his weapon and this is where the "Bruiser" gets his nickname. Seems like the champ wasn't dead yet and decided to get up and run, well Nathan like any red blooded
hunter decided that his trophy buck wasn't going anywhere so he grabbed him by his Massive Headgear! The buck drug him around, trying to shake him loose, in the meantime Nathan hollers to his 7 YEAR OLD SON, Chase, to "go get my pistol". Chase gets the pistol and brings it to Daddy who is still locked up with his trophy. Well like any good Daddy would do; the pistol wasn't loaded! Nathan tells Chase to "go back to the truck and get the bullets."
Chase gets back with the bullets and gets the gun loaded and Nathan was then able to put the "BRUISER" down for the count. BUT before that happened the old deer had worked him over pretty good!!!!! This old boy weighed well over 200lbs.
This is a hunting trip that father and son will never forget!
Chase has been hunting with his Dad for about 4 or 5 years now, sits in the stand with him and has taken his share of deer already this year! 
Nathan hope I told it correctly! If not I apologize and will be glad to post any corrections.
Super Nice Deer.

Mark


----------



## marknga (Dec 17, 2004)

Another pic and for reference sake they are in the back of a full sized Dodge truck. This is a BIG deer.


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Dec 17, 2004)

That looks like a computer generated picture to me. in the first one the guys shirt covers up the flash, also in both pictures there is no shadows givin off of the deers antlers or ears. Just my opinion.


----------



## marknga (Dec 17, 2004)

Nah brother ain't no computer generated pics......


----------



## deputydog7317 (Dec 17, 2004)

seen the rack at taxidermist nice buck!!  he said it field dressed like 235#


----------



## Gadget (Dec 18, 2004)

Huge neck and body, do you know what he weighed on the hoof?


----------



## Shiny Head (Dec 18, 2004)

*IF YOU CAN"T SAY*

ANYTHIG NICE DON"T SAY IT AT ALL. 

Cool story nice deer.


----------



## CuznDave (Dec 18, 2004)

*Funnnnn--neeeeeeeee*

Your story was quite humurous, but I had the pleasure of hearing wornout and Yobil tell it together - now that was funny!

I love this site - even when I ain't home I can still keep up with huntin' and the stories.

Merry Christmas from the farm.


----------



## Briar (Dec 18, 2004)

*Deer Cooler*

I talked with the deer cooler that took it in and they said it was the biggest bodied deer they have ever worked up . They said the rack was good but wouldn't score much but it was a nice one!!!


----------



## leo (Dec 18, 2004)

*Congrats Nathan,*

Sounds like a good lesson for your son on "what not to do"  


marknga, thanks for sharing the pics and story with us  

That is a big deer  

leo


----------



## Ga-Spur (Dec 18, 2004)

I don't believe that deer will field dress 235 pounds. It would be pushing it to weigh that much on the hoof.


----------



## jrgriggs (Dec 18, 2004)

Great deer and an even better memory! Congrats to your friend on a great buck!


----------



## NUTT (Dec 19, 2004)

Looks like he broke the deer's right back leg in the altercation judging from the second picture. That is a big deer........Heavy looking rascal.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey man...I take your word for the whole ordeal...forget the losers who say pics are puter generated and dat buk won't weigh 235 on the hoof....sounds a little like jealousness.....good buck, great story, and what a proud dad you must be of your son...great job kid


----------



## Gadget (Dec 19, 2004)

deputydog7317 said:
			
		

> seen the rack at taxidermist nice buck!! he said it field dressed like 235#


The poster never said what he weighed. As you can see it was deputydog who said the taxidermist said he weighed 235 "field dressed". I don't have my chart handy but that must put him around 280-300 on the hoof.


The only thing I can see that would make someone think it was a photoshoped pic is that it looks like someone might have used a sharpening tool to edit the picture. This sharpens the edges of digital pictures removing some blurryness.

Nice BIG buck, cool story.


----------



## HT2 (Dec 19, 2004)

*Mark.....*

Hey that's a pretty good buck!!!!!!!!!!!

Nothin' wrong with that critter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadget (Dec 19, 2004)

*I Was Close*

Field dress weight of 233 = live weight of 290 according to http://www.whitetails.com/weight.html


----------



## WildBuck (Dec 19, 2004)

That is a very big deer to me.Thanks for sharing the pics. 
I don't know if i could handle that deer wrestling 101 though. A man has to do what a man has to do ,especially when one that big tries getting back up.


----------



## white lab (Dec 19, 2004)

*Good Deer*

Nice Hart Co. buck good job


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 19, 2004)

My lord!!!!  That thing is hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Did the buck break his back right leg in the scuffle, it looks crooked!!!!

Great Buck!!!

Tommy


----------



## THUNDERHEAD100 (Dec 21, 2004)

Ga-Spur said:
			
		

> I don't believe that deer will field dress 235 pounds. It would be pushing it to weigh that much on the hoof.



If anyone who doesn't believe this deer is over 235-field dress just take a trip down to James Pullien Deer Cooler in Vanna. Mr. Pullien is the owner and he can tell just how big the deer was.  I have visited Mr. Pullien Cooler five times this year.  Mr. pullien said it is the biggest deer he has ever gutted.  Mr. Pullien Deer Cooler usually takes in around 1500 to 2000 deer a year.  It is easy to say they see a lot of deer every season.  On another note if anyone wants some good jerky I would highly recommend taken a deer there.  If anyone wants any info. just pm me.


----------



## marknga (Dec 23, 2004)

A Merry Christmas Bump!  

Ya'll have a good one...............Mark


----------



## Grand Slam (Oct 3, 2005)

*To the top*

Nice camo and story!!!


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 3, 2005)

marknga said:
			
		

> Another pic and for reference sake they are in the back of a full sized Dodge truck. This is a BIG deer.


Good job goes out to the kid.....and if any of you were feeling froggy towards the daddy, think twice cause that buck is a brute.....Good job and thanks for sharing the whole story.....I bet the boy will never have that happen to him. What a learning experience that boy got that day...


----------



## ngabearhunter (Oct 3, 2005)

I had a 1st cousin who was 14 at the time and he ran up to the doe who wasn't dead at all and since he was using a single shot shotgun, was out of shells. So, he rares back and wacks her over the head with the stock, not a good idea, the gun busted in half and the deer was still alive.


----------



## short stop (Oct 3, 2005)

big looking deer ===nice ---I have a buddy who shot a big 7 pt  5 yrs ago in HERE in morgan co --buck field dress less than that one but it was around 200 lbs --took 3 of us to get him out of the creek  he fell in  thats why we field dressed him right there ''  that buck looks  much bigger   anyway great story ---


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 3, 2005)

Grand Slam said:
			
		

> Nice camo and story!!!


Grand Slam, why revive this thread? Do you think its important for the members to see the pic of the member who got arrested?  
Or are you just trying to show what a creative story teller he can be?


----------



## sweatequity (Oct 3, 2005)

*ok elaborate*

please!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 3, 2005)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=31658&highlight=14+point


----------



## csgreen1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Who walks up to a deer they just shot without their gun.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 3, 2005)

I for one am glad you brought this one out of the archives and it has nothing to do with the "hunt". As I sit here


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Oct 4, 2005)

marknga said:
			
		

> Here is a buck that a good friend of my Dad's took last month. The lucky hunter, Nathan Bradley and his son were hunting in Hart county when they came upon this monster. Nathan shot him with his rifle and the deer went down, he then in his haste to see his trophy went up to the deer without his weapon and this is where the "Bruiser" gets his nickname. Seems like the champ wasn't dead yet and decided to get up and run, well Nathan like any red blooded
> hunter decided that his trophy buck wasn't going anywhere so he grabbed him by his Massive Headgear! The buck drug him around, trying to shake him loose, in the meantime Nathan hollers to his 7 YEAR OLD SON, Chase, to "go get my pistol". Chase gets the pistol and brings it to Daddy who is still locked up with his trophy. Well like any good Daddy would do; the pistol wasn't loaded! Nathan tells Chase to "go back to the truck and get the bullets."
> Chase gets back with the bullets and gets the gun loaded and Nathan was then able to put the "BRUISER" down for the count. BUT before that happened the old deer had worked him over pretty good!!!!! This old boy weighed well over 200lbs.
> This is a hunting trip that father and son will never forget!
> ...


----------



## slimbo (Oct 4, 2005)

that doesnt even look like the same deer.  both of these stories seem weird.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Oct 4, 2005)

What? Seems a little weird to me.


----------



## Stealthman (Oct 4, 2005)

*Monster*

Wheres the video camera when you need it ????


----------



## Briar (Oct 4, 2005)

Guys this deer was killed last year by Mr Bradley and the other one that charges were filed against him on was killed this year .


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 4, 2005)

slimbo said:
			
		

> that doesnt even look like the same deer.  both of these stories seem weird.




I agree.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Oct 4, 2005)

awsome buck


----------



## Grand Slam (Oct 5, 2005)

*I know*

I know these are 2 different bucks. Thats why this story is so bigtoe toebig funny. I look up to anyone that can tackle a "300 lb" deer, while in work clothes, and not get killed. Thats all I'm saying Ta Tonka........


----------



## Grand Slam (Oct 5, 2005)

*Seriously*



			
				Stealthman said:
			
		

> Wheres the video camera when you need it ????


Beside the O beam.


----------



## zksailfish (Oct 11, 2005)

*great deer*

I hope to get a deer with 1/3 that body weight this year


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 12, 2005)

no comment on the guy or this topic...


----------

